# Sublimation ink for Espon WF 7510



## gadavis (Oct 15, 2013)

I am thinking about buying the Espon WF-7510, I am having a hard time finding sublimation ink. I found this ink on amazon, not sure if it works. 

http://www.amazon.com/PrinterKnow®-Compatible-Sublimation-Expression-WorkForce/dp/B00E3AEJMI

Does anyone know where I can get ink?


----------



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

I sell sublimation tiles and this is the ink I use:

Amazon.com: Anti-UV Sublimation Ink for Epson(non-OEM) Workforce 30, Workforce 310, Workforce 315, Workforce 1100, Stylus C120 Printer Refillable Cartridges, CISS / Heat Transfer Printing, 500ml - Black, Black, Cyan, Magenta, and Yellow: Electronics

No problems and the tiles come out beautifully. I probably make 50-75 per day.


----------



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh and I have a 7510, forgot to mention that. I bought the empty cartridges off eBay and then filled them myself with that ink.


----------



## buhnana (Oct 28, 2013)

hi it's buhnana new to the forum, can you use sublimation ink in a epson 1430 printer to produce heat transfers?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

buhnana said:


> hi it's buhnana new to the forum, can you use sublimation ink in a epson 1430 printer to produce heat transfers?


Yes. 

It's important to find a vendor that has a sublimation ICC profile for that printer and documentation for the setup.


----------



## ewplusfl (Apr 2, 2010)

Katescoasters, do you happen to have a profile for your 7510? we just bought one and don't see the 7510 on sawgrasses icc profiles. I did check out your Etsy store and you do print some nice items.


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

ewplusfl said:


> Katescoasters, do you happen to have a profile for your 7510? we just bought one and don't see the 7510 on sawgrasses icc profiles. I did check out your Etsy store and you do print some nice items.


Sawgrass's ICC profiles are meant to be used with their inks. Using profiles meant for other inks is likely to result in inaccurate transfers.


----------



## Sheloff (Mar 7, 2014)

KatesCoasters said:


> Oh and I have a 7510, forgot to mention that. I bought the empty cartridges off eBay and then filled them myself with that ink.


Hi KatesCoasters, I have the same printer and the same ink (I actually used your link to buy it) but it appears I need a profile. Would I be able to get a copy of your profile?


----------



## Carmela1956 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi my name is Carmen Garcia, I will like to know what sublimation ink can I use sor the Edson we 7510.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Carmela1956 said:


> Hi my name is Carmen Garcia, I will like to know what sublimation ink can I use sor the Edson we 7510.



You'll first need to find either refillable cartridges or a continuous ink system (CIS) for that 8 year old printer. I would Google 'wf 7510 sublimation' and see what comes up. Buy your ink from the same place you buy your cartridges or CIS.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> You'll first need to find either refillable cartridges or a continuous ink system (CIS) for that 8 year old printer. I would Google 'wf 7510 sublimation' and see what comes up. Buy your ink from the same place you buy your cartridges or CIS.


i thought it might have been some overseas model

anyhoo, ross at inkjetcarts has the refillable carts here, and the dyesyb ink here


----------



## thingsandstuff (Jul 8, 2020)

what is sublimation and what is it used for? is it for clearer shirt printing or what?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

thingsandstuff said:


> what is sublimation and what is it used for? is it for clearer shirt printing or what?


Welcome to the forum. We have a search field at the top of the page. Typing in 'what is sublimation' would give you a previous post asking and answering that very question as well as 100 other related sublimation posts:

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t354009.html

Once you've gotten up to speed by reading these, create a new post in the Sublimation forum and ask any additional questions you may have.


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

Google Cosmo Inks and Corba Inks. You might also go to Facebook and search the group Epson for Sublimation. You can join the group and search for Sublimation inks. There are a lot of Facebook sublimation groups out there where you can find all kinds of answers related to questions about sublimation. You might also check out the new Epson 570 sublimation printer. Prints 24 inch wide by ***** length. The ink is very reasonable. Another good printer if you want to print 13X19 is the Epson ET1500. Again on the Facebook for sublimation you find a lot of info. Hope this helps


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

Should have been the Epson ET 15000 not 1500


----------

